# 3-5 y/o program...should I?



## Fluffy (May 4, 2006)

What are everyones thoughts about a pre-k program.  It would basically be two 30 minute classes per week working on  things like jumping jacks, sit-ups, punches, games...basic hand and eye coordination.  They would all hold the rank of white belt......thoughts?


----------



## HKphooey (May 4, 2006)

I have seen many schools succeed with this type of program.  Many call it Little Dragons and they use a camouflage or special belt.  Many combine basic tumbling and martial art skills.  I think the key to the success is in properly presenting the the parents.  Some parents seem to think there kid will be able to fit Bruce Lee after a few months of training.


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> What are everyones thoughts about a pre-k program. It would basically be two 30 minute classes per week working on things like jumping jacks, sit-ups, punches, games...basic hand and eye coordination. They would all hold the rank of white belt......thoughts?


 
Do you enjoy being a babysitter?

Lamont


----------



## mrhnau (May 4, 2006)

I'd be curious to see what kind of attention span these kids have. 30 minutes may not seem like alot of time, but for kids with practically zero time span, you might not be able to do that much...

just a thought!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2006)

All depends, do you like working with groups of children in that age range? Do the other instructors?  You will need a low instructor / helper to student ratio.

I do find it funny that as soon as you mention young kids you automatically have to point out that they would all be white belts though 

The organized chaos is certainly not for everyone, and that's fine.  But, if it's something you want to do, and feel capable in doing go for it, I think it would be lots of fun.  (Oh yeah, make it lots of fun  )


----------



## Fluffy (May 4, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> All depends, do you like working with groups of children in that age range? Do the other instructors? You will need a low instructor / helper to student ratio.
> 
> I do find it funny that as soon as you mention young kids you automatically have to point out that they would all be white belts though
> 
> The organized chaos is certainly not for everyone, and that's fine. But, if it's something you want to do, and feel capable in doing go for it, I think it would be lots of fun. (Oh yeah, make it lots of fun  )


 
Nope, I'm it.  My wife has a full time day job, I was laid off a little over a month ago.  I'm thinking of it being a 1pm class.  We're just a small club trying to grow at this point looking into at different directions.  

I pointed out the white belt because I do not want to get into a debate about young children and rank, not the point of the thread.  

I am nervous about it.  I did assist a class like this a number of years ago when I was teaching at an ATA school, so I know it is a good overall program.  I'm just probing the minds of my fellow martial artists for some tips/tricks and feedback. 

I am aware that it is a babysitting position, but, it's only 30 minutes - most parents would probably not leave the class.  If I had major problems, they'd be in reach.


----------



## green meanie (May 4, 2006)

I know it's the "in" thing to do these days but I personally think 3 year olds are a lil young. A 5 - 7 year old program is as young as I'd go.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2006)

If it's just you, have you considered a "parent+child" approach?


----------



## Fluffy (May 4, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> If it's just you, have you considered a "parent+child" approach?


 
That's a thought....kind of a mommy and me thing.....hmm


----------



## Fluffy (May 4, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> I know it's the "in" thing to do these days but I personally think 3 year olds are a lil young. A 5 - 7 year old program is as young as I'd go.


 
As a martial artist I would agree, but this is not TKD.  It is kicking (with no real technique) and gym/play time, just organized.  And it would be a feeder program for the regular kids (6-12) program.

I seem to be talking myself into this, hu?


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> As a martial artist I would agree, but this is not TKD. It is kicking (with no real technique) and gym/play time, just organized. And it would be a feeder program for the regular kids (6-12) program.
> 
> I seem to be talking myself into this, hu?


 
Oh no, I'm listening, but then I'm also talking back to the screen saying "that would drive me insane."  

Lamont


----------



## Gemini (May 4, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> As a martial artist I would agree, but this is not TKD. It is kicking (with no real technique) and gym/play time, just organized. And it would be a feeder program for the regular kids (6-12) program.
> 
> I seem to be talking myself into this, hu?


 
From my own experience I would say go for it. Personally, I think a child is ready when they're old enough to take direction. Often, it's not easy to gain their confidence and it wouldn't be for everyone. They're generally wary little buggers, but once you do, they're an absolute blast to teach. You may get some flack by presenting it as a martial arts class, put if you're doing it as a prelude to martial arts and not really considering it a martial arts program, I think your on the right track. Maybe acheivments stars or something in place of belts. For their sake, I think programs like this are excellent.


----------



## green meanie (May 4, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Oh no, I'm listening, but then I'm also talking back to the screen saying "that would drive me insane."
> 
> Lamont


 
I second that.


----------



## Fluffy (May 4, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> From my own experience I would say go for it. Personally, I think a child is ready when they're old enough to take direction. Often, it's not easy to gain their confidence and it wouldn't be for everyone. They're generally wary little buggers, but once you do, they're an absolute blast to teach. You may get some flack by presenting it as a martial arts class, put if you're doing it as a prelude to martial arts and not really considering it a martial arts program, I think your on the right track. Maybe acheivments stars or something in place of belts. For their sake, I think programs like this are excellent.


 
That's it!  The Little Buggers program..........think my wife will agree?  ROLF

Century does make different color white belts, white belts with the stripe down the center.  But stars and patches would be nice as well.


----------



## terryl965 (May 4, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> That's it! The Little Buggers program..........think my wife will agree? ROLF
> 
> Century does make different color white belts, white belts with the stripe down the center. But stars and patches would be nice as well.


 
Fluffy there is nothing wrong about a kids class it is a great way to help out the community and bring in adults into the class. Helping the community is when they get older you have given them values to follow by and some of the parents will join just because they are there watching. Good luck and let us know.
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2006)

A school I know of has a Little Dragons' programme and it's starts as young as 4 yrs old. Personally I think it's a great introductionary way to get interest into MA ... (remember Rick Moranis' kid in "Parenthood"?). 
But the question: Do you like being a babysitter? is a good one... most parents may see it as that... even if only for a half hour. 
I think it's important however to make sure the widdle ones understand that it's not OK to use what they learn outside the school.... at least not til they're older...


----------



## Shodan (May 5, 2006)

My son is in a Little Dragon's 3-5 year olds class.  The instructor does a great job with him.  Unfortunately, one of the reasons we put him in there was to be around other kids his age and so far, he is the only one!!  Everyone else has either dropped out or moved up to the 5 year old class.

  What seems to work really well with that age is to keep them going (I used to teach pre-K at school).  Mix it up a lot and have a lot of ideas on what to do next.  Some examples of what they do with my son are......obstacle course (he starts out punching or kicking the bag 3 times, then jumps over about 8 focus mitts that are evenly spaced, then he has to weave in and out of 5 big standing bags, then crawl thru a mat folded into a tunnel and finally step on foot at a time on 10 square focus pads and run back to the beginning).  This pattern could be changed often for variety.  They have him do strikes on a focus pad, lots of balance work, a game called "Little Ninjas" where they throw various sizes of paper up in the air and he has to try to catch them.  He practices crescent kicks by kicking over a large exercise ball one way and then the other.  They also roll the big ball to him and he kicks it back.  Sometimes they bounce it towards him so he can work on his timing.  He just loves it and the instructor keeps it light and fun with enough structure that he knows when he is supposed to stay in line, stay still, etc.  He is rewarded after each class with a sticker or piece of candy and the Little Dragon's program has them earn patches for various things.  Our son has three so far- basic skills stuff like balance, kicks, etc.

  Good luck and please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## still learning (May 5, 2006)

Hello, There is no harm in trying out and getting your own experience handling 3-5 years old.  They should be toilet train first.

At this age (as above mention)...play more games here..punching bags and moving on to next bags and so on..make it a game. Keep it fun. (New things often).

Most will have very short attention span..expect this...lots of patience here...many will lose focus from you....(my wife did baby sitting for 14 years)...I help out alot. 

We have classes for 5-7 years old (peewees)...for 45 minutes...not easy sometimes...they like to play and talk alot amoung each other..while the class is on.....just a few of them..and the same ones too.

Each person will go thru their own experience on this one...it's your personality that will make it work? ...or not work?  Like working with little ones? ..have the knowledge to deal with them? ....then go for IT!

Remember AT 3 years old...there personality will start to form....BE a good role model for them and for the parents too. ........Aloha

PS: Only by doing it..you will know...GO for it!


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 5, 2006)

i've done prek, middle school, and commercial schooling.

i love the prek, they are a little wild but mostly are very well behaved.  they have short attention spans, and like to tumble more than anything.

mine prek used to be an hour, but you lose fifteen minutes setting up and chasing down escapees.

good stuff.

peace.


----------



## Kwiter (May 5, 2006)

The Dojo my girls attend(they're 5 & 6)  has a 3&4 year old class, both that one and the 5&^ yo old class are "little Dragons" I've seen the tail end of the 3&4 year old classes on several occassions, the kids seem attentive to me and I've seen them preform basic Kata with a bit of nudging from the Sensei, I'd say it's doable but may depend on the kids. They seem to keep a 2-3 children to a Sensei ratio, for example when last there , there were 7-8 3&4 year olds and 4 Sensei/Senior students. Same with my girls classes, they usually have 2 Sensei and kids in the "Leadership" program. They do gain Belts tho the belts have White stripes in the center till 13 YO I believe.

This is a Franchise, Amerikick here in Brooklyn.

My friend Sensei Tommy Carano, runs a Dojo named Hoteikan on 70th St and Ft Hamilton Parkway and he has younger students as well, in fact he's got th Little Dragon Gi's too which are really nice with the Dragon on the back of them....wish he wasn't so far from me.


Skennen Peace.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 6, 2006)

We have a 3-5 year old Little Dragons program. They mainly do the basic stretching, jumping jacks, and horse riding stance techniques. We also play games with them and they have their own belt system. It's a half hour class two days a week. We have had good success with it. Sometimes it's one of the larger classes. It also works as a great feeder class when they're old enough. We have a few black belts that started as Little Dragons.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 6, 2006)

Our school has a four-five year old class.  Three year olds just do not have enough attention span to do anything.  They could be doing stretches one minute and running around the next.  Too many of these and its chaos.  Even some four year olds are very demanding of time.  I hope you have an assistant or two depending on how large your class gets. I was an assistant for two years.  I can't say my master instructor's approach was the greatest though.  He would try to put them at a small bag and have them kick.  Well that lasted about two minutes. And someone always ended up banging their foot on the base and running to mommy. I did see them getting more disciplined though ever so slowly.  I won over three girls giving them extra attention but their parents didn't keep them going over the summer so...

Instead I would devise short games, jumping over small objects, running--lots of running around things, kicking at objects, like a balloon on a cone, through a hoop, balancing on a board with one foot, punching at a clown face taped on a bag, using those rubber feet silhouettes to place them doing long stances-sticky the back with rubber cement-dried,on those as they move and have them follow the path.  They did learn form, Ki-Bon Hyung so eventually they were able to test if they were disciplined enough. We also did monkey-run on all fours, hopping on lily pads-one foot-two feet, jumping over low barricades-front, sideways, two feet, running backward around cones. You could say these were rewards in itself but they really thought that board breaking was the end reward for listening, being quiet and staying on task.  We did hammer, axe kick, palm, stomp on a very easy rebreakable board.  That's where you need two assistants to hold the boards so that it moves along faster. Everyone who behaved got a high five and they like stickers too for good behavior.  It helps that I was a Daisy (5yr olds) and Brownie Girl Scout leader.   TW


----------

